
3-D-printed magnets outperform conventional versions, conserve rare materials - aleksei
http://phys.org/news/2016-11-d-printed-permanent-magnets-outperform-conventional.html
======
totalZero
This is the sort of manufacturing that really can benefit from 3D printing.
Imagine fabricating a rocket nozzle from high-priced material, without
generating any chips or other machining waste.

